# PGD IVF success stories please!



## LauraC81 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi All,

New on here and new to IVF.  My husband has a genetic syndrome which has a 50/50 chance of being passed on to any children we have.  We have been offered PGD IVF in order to eradicate that chance.

We went through our first cycle in September but unfortunately, as only 3 eggs were retrieved, we didn't get to biopsy stage much less implantation.  On the flip side all 3 eggs did fertilise normally and the embryos have now been frozen until more eggs are collected when they will all go together for biopsy.

The downside being that as we are PGD patients we need to wait until March to go it again.

In the meantime, as I'm sure many of you will understand, I've been frantically googling to try and work out my odds based on having just 3 embryos and am failing to find anything.  So, keen to hear any PGD success stories including details of eggs retrieved vs those eligible for implant and how many implantations before success etc etc. 
Thanks in advance! L


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Laura
Sorry that I cannot help answer your question as we never used PGD, however just wanted to check that you were aware that there is a specific PGD section of FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=534.0 Whilst the responses may not necessarily be from Scotland, you may get more experiences there from others that have gone down this route.

Some members have also kept diaries around PGD that may also be useful reads: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=553.0

Hopefully someone will be able to give their experiences if you post in the PGD area.
Wishing all the best 

Turia x


----------

